# Orvis Clearwater or Mystic Reaper?



## Finnish64 (Jan 13, 2014)

Im finally into the addiction called fly fishing and need some help on choosing my first fly rod for steelhead then eventually another for trout. Went to a fly shop and was recommended either the Orvis Clearwater or mystic reaper, I liked both but was wondering if anyone else had positive or negative experiences with either? Looking for an 8wt 9' for streamers and nymphs. Thanks for any thoughts!


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

Depending on the water you fish, I think the Clearwater is a great choice from what I have heard and read about it. If you are fishing larger rivers, I think I would go for the 10', instead of the 9', nothing wrong with the shorter rod, I just prefer the longest I can effectively use, most of my 8 wts. are 9 1/2' or 10' rods for Steel and Salmon. For the price of the Clearwater Big Game rod, you are getting a fantastic rod, the only drawback I have heard mentioned is the lack of a hook keeper, and I rarely use one anyway, so for me it would not be a hindrance. Also since they are all 4 pc. rods it makes for easy travel and when walking along or to and from a river you break them down to 2 lengths and you are set when you get where you are going.

D


----------



## OH-YEAH!!! (Jun 18, 2009)

Scroll through this link. They have the $399.99 Sage Response rods on close out for $249.99.

Sage rods are made in the USA. The Mystic are not. I don't know if the Clearwaters are USA made but I don't think they are American made. 

I go back and forth with various rod lines but I ultimately like my Sage rods the best. The 7100-4 or 896-4 probably would work well. I prefer 10' 7 weight rods for steelhead. 

There are some other great deals in this link, too.

http://www.mrfc.com/MadisonRiverShopping/SearchResult.aspx?CategoryID=4


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

The nice thing about Orvis is the customer service and the warranty. Both are top notch.


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

Boardman Brookies said:


> The nice thing about Orvis is the customer service and the warranty. Both are top notch.


I have to agree. They have been great

Ive got a like new Orvis Battenkill Disc drag 7/8 Made in England reel/case with decent 8 wt. line and backing I might part with for $125


----------



## lodge lounger (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm also a fan of Orvis gear, although I haven't thrown a Clearwater. I agree on the 10' 7wt. for steel, I have an Orvis Hydros in that config that has worked out great so far. I prefer it to the Sage 9' 8wt. I own, but admittedly the Sage is like 25 years old. Which I guess says something about Sage durability, never had any problems with it. For trout I recently demo'ed (then had to buy) an Orvis Recon 9 ft. 5 wt., which I have to say is one of the sweetest trout rods I've had the chance to cast. My wife uses an Orvis Access 4 wt., which was the forerunner to the Clearwater, and she loves the rod. Orvis reels have always served me well. In any case, the rod that feels right when you cast it is the way to go, so definitely take the opportunity to try before you buy. What feels right to me might well not be the best for you.


----------



## Finnish64 (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks guys for all the replies! Once classes are paid for I'll definitely be stopping back into the shop and spending a bit more time with each though i'm leaning towards the Orvis. Probably go with a 7wt in a 10ft.


----------



## Michigan Muck Hunter (Sep 14, 2015)

Finnish64 said:


> Thanks guys for all the replies! Once classes are paid for I'll definitely be stopping back into the shop and spending a bit more time with each though i'm leaning towards the Orvis. Probably go with a 7wt in a 10ft.


I fish the Reaper in an 8wt. This particular rod is made in Korea but most of Mystics higher end rods are spun here in MI. They are located in Portland and the owner is a great guy and their customer service is top notch. He replaced my reaper for free when I shut in the door. Even threw in a few hats, stickers and flies. I use the Orvis Clearwater Classic reel on the Reaper. The pole is awesome and I have had no issues with it. I also fish this for Smallies throughout the summer on my local river and like itbut I need to downsize to a 6wt in about 8ft for this.


----------



## fowlharvestor (Oct 10, 2011)

I second the mystics being made in MI. Not all models but from what I understand the "m series is" . I just really like local stuff.. but it does have to be worth the $$


----------



## Jparker94 (Sep 19, 2012)

I fish a 10ft 8wt Clearwater for steelies. It's fun for pike too but a little difficult to turnover the bigger flies. I would buy the next step up in reels I believe the "Access" as they do not make spare spools for the Clearwater anymore. Never had any issues with Orvis


----------

